# Cheaper "heater body suit"



## John 2290 (Jan 1, 2009)

Was at the Deer & Turkey Expo in Columbus, Ohio last weekend and was looking at a cheaper version of the "heater body suit" called a " warm bag". It's made by a co. called Staywoods. Does any body have one and do you like it? Or have you even heard of it? Their website is www.staywoods.com if you want to look at it. The guy claims it was tested in -6 degree F. temps and it stayed at 68 deg. inside. Just wondering if anybody has one.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

I was there too and also checked it out. I think the guy that makes it or promotes it, not sure, is on archerytalk. Maybe he can give you some further info.


----------



## WiseGuy (Dec 15, 2004)

Well, I have the HBS, but that product looks very interesting. From what I can *see* I'd say:
Pros - less expensive for sure, easier to get in and out, slick feature at the bottom for walking, interior and exterior pockets.
Cons - It does not 'appear' as though it is as well insulated (I do not know this and it's not really fair to say), the zippers sound pretty loud, not in predator or skyline.

If I didn't have my HBS, I would definitely want to check this out further. The savings and the ease of getting in and out sounds good. I love my HBS for the warmth, and it is indeed warm, but it's a pain putting it on in the stand. If it stays 68 at -6 for $180 then it's a buy.

Looking forward to some real reviews.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

if it's the one i saw it look ed like a sleeping bag with arm holes...is this the same one?:star:


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yep basically a sleeping bag with armholes kindof like the HBS is a sleeping bag with legs and suspenders...

I like the idea and I bought one...well I ordered one from the Iowa Deer Classic. I like that it comes in AP camo. Predator would be cool. It also comes in ASAT camo which has a pretty good following on here. 

If it truly is water proof then I think it will be awesome. Cant wait to try it out this fall...


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

I've heard about these but never saw one.


----------



## John 2290 (Jan 1, 2009)

WiseGuy said:


> Well, I have the HBS, but that product looks very interesting. From what I can *see* I'd say:
> Pros - less expensive for sure, easier to get in and out, slick feature at the bottom for walking, interior and exterior pockets.
> Cons - It does not 'appear' as though it is as well insulated (I do not know this and it's not really fair to say), the zippers sound pretty loud, not in predator or skyline.
> 
> ...


The guy had it on in less than 30 sec. an was really quite. The zippers for the arms are on the inside an both attach together with a string. Just pull the string downward and both armholes open and is very quite, all less than 2-3 sec. Probably not as heavy as HBS but nice thick layer of fleece on inside and outside as well. A layer of some type of neoprene material between the two that makes it water and wind proof. After 3 different demo's, I ordered one! Will let everyone know how it works!


----------



## John 2290 (Jan 1, 2009)

danesdad said:


> I've heard about these but never saw one.


The guy who makes them is on AT and is Illinois59. He has a pic of him in one on the stand.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

*The Warmbag.*

Hey guys. Yep, I found the thread and am ready to respond.  


First of all thanks to all of you who either purchased a Warmbag or listened to my presentation. 

The outer material is a waterproof ( yes, i said "proof" ) /windproof fabric.. It is a high end bonded backed fabric with a soft brushed outer face. It will gain weight with water but it will not pass through the bonded backing. It is very quiet and lightweight. The inner material is heavyweight fleece and not only feels great but does a great job of trapping warmth.

The Warmbag truly does a great job of containing body heat and keeping the wearer warm in cold weather. 

Inside pockets allow for calls, snacks and a 2 way radio.

The outside chest pocket is for your rangefinder.

There are many more features that you can see by visiting our website.



Once again thanks for your interest in The Warmbag.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

You will be doing a lot of business as the deer season grows closer.
You've got a good product.


----------



## Ich Bin (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like a nice product.

I see on your site it lists for 250, but another poster said $180. What does it sell for through discounters?

Also how warm is it rated down too?

Thanks,

E


----------



## Buckmeister (Dec 19, 2004)

you could get very clamy if the waterproof membrane is not breathable. Is it breathable?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ich Bin said:


> Looks like a nice product.
> 
> I see on your site it lists for 250, but another poster said $180. What does it sell for through discounters?
> 
> ...


Yes our price is $249. We had a special price this spring of $179 for the first 2,000 units sold. 

Believe it or not there is no standardized system to rate retained heat in clothing or sleeping bags. However I can tell you that we have tested in -6 below in Wisconsin and the temperature reading in The Warmbag was 68 degrees.


We just began offering our product to dealers and distributors. Thanks.


----------



## sys1mxb (Dec 21, 2008)

The zippers did sound loud in the video. What kind of clothes should you wear underneath? You should give more details about the material, not sure how that will keep me warm.


----------



## Buckmeister (Dec 19, 2004)

It is louder when you unzip it than the Heater Body Suit because it is two zippers intead of one. It still looks like a good concept, maybe future prototypes will have the hood attached and the water proof material will be breathable.


----------



## paohbowhunter (Nov 28, 2008)

this thing looks sweet


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks like a great product. :thumbs_up I'll bet some zip-eze wax would quiet the zippers a bit. I hope bowhunterssuperstore or other online vendors pick them up.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

looks awesome..probably be getting one of these 4 sure


----------



## bang250 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wish it were cheaper, looks like a great product.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

My son is looking in to getting a Heater Suit for his wife but doesn't want to spend that much money. This looks like something he may be interested in. I will direct him to your site. :thumbs_up


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

this is very interesting. The zipper does sound a bit loud but as someone else mentioned, putting something on them could quiet them down. 
I did notice that they were already out of stock until July though.:sad:


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

I put my order for one in, in ASAT wont need it til late October and they dont bill you til it ships. I use to have the HBS but it was a beeoch to put on in the cramped confines of my LW climber. This thing I can put it on before climbing up with my arms out, front open and the bottom tied up. Once settled in and cooled down unbuckle and zip up easy vs HBS. You can make the zippers more quiet also but, I wont judge on that till I get it in person who knows what recording sound levels or quality they used in filming that?
Joe IL59 has been great with customer service so far I've drilled him with multiple PM questions before buying and he promply and professionally answered them all.
Not a friend, family member or staffer.


----------



## tectonic007 (Jan 15, 2009)

We appreciate your interest.

With respect to the zippers, as bowhunters, we were concerned about the sound as well. Thats why we chose heavy duty plastic zippers with drawcord tabs. Much quieter and smoother action. They sound loud in the video because we shot the demo in a small room with hard surfaces. Therefore, when Joe was unzipping and zipping up the bag the reverb made the zippers sound much louder than they normally will in the woods. We are shooting another demo soon and you will notice that the zippers are quiet when you use them in the woods. Furthermore, when you are 20-feet up in the air, you cannot hear the zippers if you are standing on the ground directly under the user.


----------



## tectonic007 (Jan 15, 2009)

One more thing....

With respect to warmth. The waterproof membrane combined with the polar knit heavy weight fleece efficiently traps your core body heat inside The Warmbag. Modern technology at its best. You no longer need bulk to stay warm. The key to staying warm while you hunt is to ensure your body heat stays trapped inside the Warmbag. Thus, armholes. The armholes allow you to use your weapon without significant heat loss from the Warmbag. Lastly, as a scientist, I extensively tested this product using temperature sensors. Both inside and outside of the Warmbag during hunting. The temperature readings that Joe talks about during his demonstrations are true measurements from the field testing. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SamW (May 15, 2006)

What we need here... is an AT discount price!:darkbeer:


----------



## akacornelius (Jan 14, 2009)

Stu-pid..... I have enough gear to fool around with as it is.....


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

akacornelius said:


> Stu-pid..... I have enough gear to fool around with as it is.....


Quite to the contrary: it is innovative and a welcome, less expensive alternative to the Heater Body Suit. And it comes in ASAT camo!:darkbeer: I don't own one yet, but I think it will sell very well.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

saw it at the ata show,much nicer suit than the hbs in my opinion,water proof light weight,and with the arm holes you can shoot witout getting out of the suit.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

SamW said:


> What we need here... is an AT discount price!:darkbeer:


I'll 2nd that:darkbeer:


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Discount for AT members.*



SamW said:


> What we need here... is an AT discount price!:darkbeer:


Send us an email with your order # and we will take $50 off of the selling price. This is for a limited time only and may end without notice.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Illinois59 said:


> Send us an email with your order # and we will take $50 off of the selling price. This is for a limited time only and may end without notice.
> 
> Thanks for your support.


Email sent......


----------



## SamW (May 15, 2006)

Illinois59 said:


> Send us an email with your order # and we will take $50 off of the selling price. This is for a limited time only and may end without notice.
> 
> Thanks for your support.


Order and e-mail sent- thank you!


----------



## Goldwing (Apr 30, 2005)

Just placed an order and have sent e-mail to claim the $50.00 discount. Thanks, it sure is a good deal


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Thanks for your orders.*



SamW said:


> Order and e-mail sent- thank you!





Goldwing said:


> Just placed an order and have sent e-mail to claim the $50.00 discount. Thanks, it sure is a good deal


Thanks for your business! Both orders have been credited the $50 discount. The new invoices have been emailed.

Now you can dress for a walk and stay for the hunt.


----------



## HONKER (Mar 4, 2005)

Any plans in the future of doing a snow camo overlay? Thanks


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Got a question on sizing. The break is 5'8" for medium. I'm 5'8", 170lbs but is it large enough for bulky hunting clothing/gear? The video looks like it has plenty of room but just want to check. I'd like to order one especially with your excellent discount. Thanks...


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I've got the HBS and absolutely love it here in MN!!!!!
Been thinking about getting another for my son...

But..I sure would like to see a side-by-side comparison to the HBS!!!
Send me one and if it beats my HBS in -20 I can tell you I'd never stop saying enough good things about it! LOL!!!

:darkbeer:


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

hdracer said:


> Got a question on sizing. The break is 5'8" for medium. I'm 5'8", 170lbs but is it large enough for bulky hunting clothing/gear? The video looks like it has plenty of room but just want to check. I'd like to order one especially with your excellent discount. Thanks...


Bulky gear is no longer required.


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

*Order Up*

The fact that it contains the entire body together, plus being windproof will do its job with out the need for all the holofill bulk. I liken it to the equal performance of my arctic shield boot insulators that I stuff in my pocket vs the bulky ice breaker boot blankets that I gave up on. Only thing I stumbled on was the huge size variations, I am right at 6'4", at the edge of a large and the Yao Ming XL which covers 6'5" to 7'0". I figured less bulk the better and went with a large. Anybody 6'2"+ try a large on yet? Thanks. Thanks for the AT discount, it spurred my compulsive order.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

NeshotaValley said:


> The fact that it contains the entire body together, plus being windproof will do its job with out the need for all the holofill bulk. I liken it to the equal performance of my arctic shield boot insulators that I stuff in my pocket vs the bulky ice breaker boot blankets that I gave up on. Only thing I stumbled on was the huge size variations, I am right at 6'4", at the edge of a large and the Yao Ming XL which covers 6'5" to 7'0". I figured less bulk the better and went with a large. Anybody 6'2"+ try a large on yet? Thanks. Thanks for the AT discount, it spurred my compulsive order.


Thanks for your business. If the large does not fit you the way you like send it back and we will send an X-large.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Illinois59 said:


> Thanks for your business. If the large does not fit you the way you like send it back and we will send an X-large.


All kidding aside, have you ever put it up head-to-head with an HBS?
Like a real world test of two people sitting out in temp X for x hours?

I would be curious to know...there sure are some things I like about that suit over the HBS but it all comes down to time on the stand in MN in Dec.


----------



## rebel88 (Apr 13, 2007)

*illinois59*

please call me if you could toll free 866 939 5369 i would like to place an order for me and my son. not to good with comp. and have a couple of questions definately want two. or post a number and I will call you


----------



## Webarefootin (Mar 7, 2008)

*Coupon Code*

You should just make an AT coupon code so you dont have to read all the emails.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Order placed and email sent. Thank you...:darkbeer:


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

WiseGuy said:


> Well, I have the HBS, but that product looks very interesting. From what I can *see* I'd say:
> Pros - less expensive for sure, easier to get in and out, slick feature at the bottom for walking, interior and exterior pockets.
> Cons - It does not 'appear' as though it is as well insulated (I do not know this and it's not really fair to say), the zippers sound pretty loud, not in predator or skyline.
> 
> ...


The website said $249. Was $180 a special show price?


----------



## themoneyshot$ (Oct 4, 2006)

How bout a pic of this, I am interested myself. Your customer service is what is selling me. I never thought much about the HBS but after reading this thread I said to myself "Self this suit sounds like a good Idea for those December hunts when the temp drops"


----------



## rebel88 (Apr 13, 2007)

ggff


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

cokedrinker said:


> How bout a pic of this, I am interested myself. Your customer service is what is selling me. I never thought much about the HBS but after reading this thread I said to myself "Self this suit sounds like a good Idea for those December hunts when the temp drops"


Just click on our website and you can see many photo's as well as videos.

Thanks.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

redruff said:


> All kidding aside, have you ever put it up head-to-head with an HBS?
> Like a real world test of two people sitting out in temp X for x hours?
> 
> I would be curious to know...there sure are some things I like about that suit over the HBS but it all comes down to time on the stand in MN in Dec.


We have not tested the hbs. However, we did test the Warmbag in -6 below weather sitting from dawn til' dusk and the temperature inside never dropped below 68 degrees. Order one. If you don't like it send it back for a full refund. Thanks.


----------



## mdmountainman (Sep 8, 2008)

Sizing?

The small is for people under 5'8"
The medium is for people up to 5'8"

That sounds like the same thing to me?

I am 5'10" and thin as hell

What size do I need?




Also: How is it trying to turn around in the stand? Does the bottom bunch up around your feet? It seems like it might be a trip hazard?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

mdmountainman said:


> Sizing?
> 
> The small is for people under 5'8"
> The medium is for people up to 5'8"
> ...


Our "Small" size is made for young hunters and slender hunters under 5'8".
Our Medium size is for adults up to 5'8".

The difference is the width.

You would need a large. 5'9"-6'4".

Moving while on stand is not a problem. It does not bunch up.

Thanks.


----------



## gpscoqn (Dec 10, 2004)

placed order on website and sent PM


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for your orders folks!


----------



## RockChucker30 (Sep 6, 2007)

HBS is coming out in Predator Deception Brown in June. If you could add Fall Gray, I'd buy the warmbag instead.


----------



## RDJA (Apr 24, 2008)

*Other application*

How would this suit stand up to duck hunting. I hunt in a small kayak type boat with the dog behind me. Needless to say when the dog gets back into the boat after a retrieve we bring in a lot of water. Since I am wearing waders no big deal. But sitting on the floor of that boat, which is sitting on cold water for hours can really suck the heat out of you. I HATE wearing the thick neoprene waders, cannot move in them, so I wear light waders with more clothes under.

Would your suit be able to help in this situation and not be seriously affected by the water? I have often wondered about making a body suit/bag in a thin layer of neoprene to use duck hunting. Like deer hunting I many times walk a long ways to get to the spot. Also, I usually sit in a chair hidden in cover then stand to shoot as the ducks approach, there looks as if there s enough room in the bag for this but would appreciate you insight.

Also, when you tested the suit in -6 degree (F I assume<VBG>) weather as mentioned earlier, how many clothes were the testers wearing under the suit?? I do have a HBS and love that I can be dressed for warm weather in cold weather and be comfortable, and I am all about new tech for lighter more effective products.

Thanks for more info.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

RDJA said:


> How would this suit stand up to duck hunting. I hunt in a small kayak type boat with the dog behind me. Needless to say when the dog gets back into the boat after a retrieve we bring in a lot of water. Since I am wearing waders no big deal. But sitting on the floor of that boat, which is sitting on cold water for hours can really suck the heat out of you. I HATE wearing the thick neoprene waders, cannot move in them, so I wear light waders with more clothes under.
> 
> Would your suit be able to help in this situation and not be seriously affected by the water? I have often wondered about making a body suit/bag in a thin layer of neoprene to use duck hunting. Like deer hunting I many times walk a long ways to get to the spot. Also, I usually sit in a chair hidden in cover then stand to shoot as the ducks approach, there looks as if there s enough room in the bag for this but would appreciate you insight.
> 
> ...


As far as duck hunting we have not tested in this environment. Mobility is not an issue as far as standing and shooting. 

The clothing worn in testing was thermal underwear top and bottom. Also bow hunter pants and a medium fleece jacket. Wearing bulky clothing actually hinders the performance of The Warmbag by reducing the amount of space to trap and hold warm air. I hope this helps. Thanks.


----------



## gr8whitehuntr2 (Jan 25, 2005)

*mine is on its way*

wife ordered mine the other day for my birthday....cannot wait.....:darkbeer:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

This is a product that I could use. If only I wasn't laid off, I'd buy one right now. I will place an order when I get back to work and make some money. How long will your AT discount be good for?


----------



## RDJA (Apr 24, 2008)

Illinois59 said:


> As far as duck hunting we have not tested in this environment. Mobility is not an issue as far as standing and shooting.
> 
> The clothing worn in testing was thermal underwear top and bottom. Also bow hunter pants and a medium fleece jacket. Wearing bulky clothing actually hinders the performance of The Warmbag by reducing the amount of space to trap and hold warm air. I hope this helps. Thanks.


I would be very happy to "help" you test it in a duck hunting environment!!:wink:


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I think you need to put one to the ultimate test.
Fire one up my way and I'll give it a "cold" review that you can't get with testing to -6.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

saskguy said:


> I think you need to put one to the ultimate test.
> Fire one up my way and I'll give it a "cold" review that you can't get with testing to -6.



Thanks for the offer! We have completed our independent field testing of The Warmbag however they are for sale on our website. If your not happy with it you can send it back within one year for a full refund. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bohunter176 4/8 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Order Sent*

Illinois 59

Thanks for the AT Discount and responding to my question on the ASAT camo...very similar to Predator...looks like its about the same!

Order sent!


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Bohunter176 4/8 said:


> Illinois 59
> 
> Thanks for the AT Discount and responding to my question on the ASAT camo...very similar to Predator...looks like its about the same!
> 
> Order sent!


Thanks for your order.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> We have completed our independent field testing of The Warmbag however they are for sale on our website


Any tests done in Canada?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

saskguy said:


> Any tests done in Canada?


Nope, Montana is as far north as we tested.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

my warmbag is ordered. Can't wait to give it a try. I get cold easy and can't handle it too well. I get off the tree far too early because I'm cold. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Nope, Montana is as far north as we tested


You should look into testing in Canada..seriously, if it keeps guys warm in NW Saskatchewan it'll keep them warm anywhere.


----------



## GWSmith (Feb 12, 2005)

Had lunch with Joe(Illinois59) and Pat(tectonic007) yesterday and they told me about this thread.
I'm a Big Guy who's 6ft tall, 300#, and I wear a 4X Shirt(56"chest)....I fit comfortably in a size Large Warmbag with plenty of room to move around.
The Zipppers are no where near as loud in person as they are in the video on YouTube thats in my signature below.
I recently got my Warmbag so the only testing I've done is in 36F degrees, Raining, and Windy....IMHO though it did pass what is more often than not the normal early season NY bowhunting weather with flying colors!
I stayed warm wearing only a t-shirt and a pair of thin shorts for over an hour before I went back inside only because I got bored(I was'nt hunting).
I've never owned anything in Goretex or other waterproof material except for vinyl rainjackets. I had never felt what it was like to stand in the rain before and not get wet until I got the Warmbag and tested it that night. I just stood out in the yard while it was raining so I know it's waterproof.
The cleanup of the bottom of the bag from me standing in some mud was a handwash in the bathtub. I hung it up acrossed the room from the heater and it was dry the next morning.
When I first got the Warmbag I thought of it like the sleeping bags that I've always owned. I used to own a XL Military ECW Mummy Bag before. I tried it out in the house and it got warm quick with me moving around in it seeing if it was going to be comfortable. I can compare the Warmbag to that and the heat was the same with about the same amount of activity moving around to test it out the first time in it. The Warmbag is no where near the weight of the Mummy Style Sleeping Bag, it was not waterproof(I had to have a waterproof cover that tied up to put over the sleeping bag), and the Sleeping Bag was not in RealTree AP either.

I'm not even going to get into going shopping for clothes that fit me comfortably since most of the retailers had little to nothing in my size. I no longer have to worry about finding a parka or bibs in my size and I definitely am not going to pay through the nose for anything in my size that is goretex either. I dont have to anymore!!!!!!!!!

They dont pay me to tell the truth about this product and they could not pay me enough to back it if I did not believe in it either!
IMHO My reputation is only as good as my word, nobody buys that from me, and my word is who I am.


----------



## mdmountainman (Sep 8, 2008)

GWSmith said:


> Had lunch with Joe(Illinois59) and Pat(tectonic007) yesterday and they told me about this thread.
> I'm a Big Guy who's 6ft tall, 300#, and I wear a 4X Shirt(56"chest)....I fit comfortably in a size Large Warmbag with plenty of room to move around.
> The Zipppers are no where near as loud in person as they are in the video on YouTube thats in my signature below.
> I recently got my Warmbag so the only testing I've done is in 36F degrees, Raining, and Windy....IMHO though it did pass what is more often than not the normal early season NY bowhunting weather with flying colors!
> ...



It sounds like they need another size for guys like me. I am 5'10" so I need a large but I am also thin as a rail (150 pounds soaking wet 38" chest). If you weigh 300 pounds and can fit into the same one that I should be ordering then something is wrong.

It sounds like they need to make a "medium tall" for me or a "large wide" for you.


----------



## GWSmith (Feb 12, 2005)

I am 300# and I have plenty of room to move around in the Warmbag. If you ordered a Large for your height and found there to be too much room inside and could have alot more room to move around inside the bag even more easily than I do...I'm sure you could send it back since theres a 100% money back warranty.

BTW...I just measured the width of my shoulders if that will help you out any and found my shoulders are not as wide as the measurement of my elbows at my side so heres that measurement: 26"
Thats the measurement of the widest part of my body with my hands resting on the front of my hips and my arms at my side.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Do you have any photos in the ASAT camo?


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

*Predator*

We need PREDATOR!!!!!! 

Mark


----------



## GWSmith (Feb 12, 2005)

scrapejuice said:


> Do you have any photos in the ASAT camo?


Greg, I dont believe that there are any photo's of the Warmbag in ASAT camo yet. I'm not sure of the exact date when we became licensed to use the ASAT Camo pattern but I will find out and get back to you(i just called Joe and left a message). I do know the first prototypes were done in RealTree AP.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> I'm not sure of the exact date when we became licensed to use the ASAT Camo pattern but I will find out and get back to you(i just called Joe and left a message


We?? I thought your was just an independent review.


> They dont pay me to tell the truth about this product and they could not pay me enough to back it if I did not believe in it either!
> IMHO My reputation is only as good as my word, nobody buys that from me, and my word is who I am


----------



## GWSmith (Feb 12, 2005)

I consider myself as speaking for the company...and I am giving my honest review. I made the deal with Joe when We first started talking about the product and I told him I would give my honest opinion no matter what and he agreed to that.
They dont pay me to tell the truth about this product...I'm going to do that no matter what.


----------



## GWSmith (Feb 12, 2005)

scrapejuice said:


> Do you have any photos in the ASAT camo?


Just got off the phone with Joe and he said that he will be able to have some photo's of the Warmbag in ASAT camo probably by the coming weekend or shortly thereafter. He also said that the ASAT licensing came about right around 2 months ago.

When any photo's show up on the website they will probably be here:
http://www.thewarmbag.com/v/vspfiles/show_all_thumbs.asp?


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I never assumed you were being paid to speak, just was curious where the "we" came from, but I have since noticed the prostaff tag on your signature. 

I think the product looks great but truthfully would never purchase a cold related item that was not tested in Canada.


----------



## GWSmith (Feb 12, 2005)

scrapejuice said:


> Do you have any photos in the ASAT camo?


I stand corrected...Joe just called me back and there are some photos of the Warmbag in ASAT camo on the website.
From the Homepage(www.thewarmbag.com) click on *"Warmbag OverView"* and that will start a slideshow. The pic of the ASAT camo Warmbag is the second picture(of a human) into that slideshow...also the 4th,5th, and 7th pictures as well.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

GWSmith said:


> I stand corrected...Joe just called me back and there are some photos of the Warmbag in ASAT camo on the website.
> From the Homepage(www.thewarmbag.com) click on *"Warmbag OverView"* and that will start a slideshow. The pic of the ASAT camo Warmbag is the second picture(of a human) into that slideshow...also the 4th,5th, and 7th pictures as well.


thanks!


----------



## McHouck (Mar 14, 2007)

*Cleaning the Warmbag*

How do you clean the Warmbag? Walking to the stand I may walk thru mud, etc and was wondering what is the best way to clean it? Looks awesome! Is the AT Discount still on?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

McHouck said:


> How do you clean the Warmbag? Walking to the stand I may walk thru mud, etc and was wondering what is the best way to clean it? Looks awesome! Is the AT Discount still on?


Machine wash cold. Hang dry. It's ok if you get it dirty. 

Today is the last day of the AT discount. Thanks.


----------



## paohbowhunter (Nov 28, 2008)

i cant find the price of the AT discount.?? I am interested in one of these...


----------



## McHouck (Mar 14, 2007)

paohbowhunter said:


> i cant find the price of the AT discount.?? I am interested in one of these...


Read the beginning of the thread...$50 discount for AT members


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

McHouck said:


> How do you clean the Warmbag? Walking to the stand I may walk thru mud, etc and was wondering what is the best way to clean it? Looks awesome! Is the AT Discount still on?


You aren't supposed to wear it while walking to your stand, put it on when you get there. :darkbeer:




Matthew 6:25-26










*ELITE ARCHERY: GTO, GT500, E-FORCE*


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Illinois59 said:


> Machine wash cold. Hang dry. It's ok if you get it dirty.
> 
> Today is the last day of the AT discount. Thanks.


ATers don't get this discount till the end of time? We are the best advertising that $$ can buy. An Ater buys one, shows it to his 10 buddys that don't get into hunting forums, and bingo, one or two of the 10 have to have one too. Just food for thought.




Matthew 6:25-26










*ELITE ARCHERY: GTO, GT500, E-FORCE*


----------



## paohbowhunter (Nov 28, 2008)

agreed. i am holding out to get one, as i just bought my new bow a few months ago


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

saskguy said:


> You should look into testing in Canada..seriously, if it keeps guys warm in NW Saskatchewan it'll keep them warm anywhere.


Ha... In the tropics where your at.... Spffff.... :tongue: JK

If Saskguy says its warm enough I would buy one. May have to anyways


----------



## mikeqtaylor53 (Jun 3, 2009)

I am sold. Don't know how many times I did not go hunting because of the cold, even here in S E Alabama. I was looking at the HBS but like the features on this suite better. A good fathers day gift.:thumbs_up


----------



## mikeqtaylor53 (Jun 3, 2009)

Just ordered mine. Said shipping date was July 15. Looking forward to some more days in the woods because this will keep me warm.


----------



## huntdrut (Nov 25, 2006)

website now says ship date of october 1????..........if it lags much later than that i'll be canceling my order. i need it in hand by november 8th for saskatchewan.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

huntdrut said:


> website now says ship date of october 1????..........if it lags much later than that i'll be canceling my order. i need it in hand by november 8th for saskatchewan.


Yeah, just saw that. That's a HUGE change. Moving the shipping date from July to Aug is one thing but July to Oct is another. 

Illinios59, is there a reason for the long delay?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Is it possible that only new orders will be shipped in Oct and that orders sent in prior will still be shipped in July?


----------



## OCD-Bowhunter (Jan 20, 2008)

GWSmith said:


> I stand corrected...Joe just called me back and there are some photos of the Warmbag in ASAT camo on the website.
> From the Homepage(www.thewarmbag.com) click on *"Warmbag OverView"* and that will start a slideshow. The pic of the ASAT camo Warmbag is the second picture(of a human) into that slideshow...also the 4th,5th, and 7th pictures as well.


Overview not working


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

hdracer said:


> Yeah, just saw that. That's a HUGE change. Moving the shipping date from July to Aug is one thing but July to Oct is another.
> 
> Illinios59, is there a reason for the long delay?


Due to manufacturing delays the projected shipping date of The Warmbag is now Oct 1st. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to contact me at 888-927-6224 or [email protected] 

Thanks. -Joe Light


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

You know...I would want this well before Oct 1 in order to get a hands on. So far this has been delayed twice. I think I may have to go witht he HBS as they will have a pretty decent sale in September. After a few more people get this and do a review I will probably buy it then.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

That is too bad the Warm Bag is on backorder until October 1st. I hate to think of the thousands of dollars you are loosing in revenue because of this?

Where is the Warm Bag made? Is it a product of the USA? I really wonder since I don't see anything on your website and the manufactureing problems you are having. I bet HBS is loving every bit of this. 

My main concerns is I have read about your field testing in -6 degree weather. Other than that, it seems like this year is their true test. The HBS atleast has been in the general publics hands for a couple years...so you know their reviews are legit.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

well the HBS is proven . I know Canadians that have the HBS and stay warm in it in Temps below -5 . Why buy something that is not proven.


----------



## E72 (Aug 5, 2009)

krojemann said:


> That is too bad the Warm Bag is on backorder until October 1st. I hate to think of the thousands of dollars you are loosing in revenue because of this?
> 
> Where is the Warm Bag made? Is it a product of the USA? I really wonder since I don't see anything on your website and the manufactureing problems you are having. I bet HBS is loving every bit of this.
> 
> My main concerns is I have read about your field testing in -6 degree weather. Other than that, it seems like this year is their true test. The HBS atleast has been in the general publics hands for a couple years...so you know their reviews are legit.


The whole backorder deal is like a red flag to me. Im probably going to the HBS.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

boarman1 said:


> well the HBS is proven . I know Canadians that have the HBS and stay warm in it in Temps below -5 . Why buy something that is not proven.


Us Mn's stay warm in ours to -10 LOL...:teeth:


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

Website says there is a 365 day warranty that comes with this product that states you can return it for any reason in that first year. 

I dont see why being backordered or even being overly concerned about field testing results is a major concern.

Yes, its a hassle to return something but how can you beat trying the product out by field testing it yourself and if it doesnt work the way you desire then return it for a full refund.

Sounds like they believe in there product and will stand behind it. Others on here have given it good marks. 

I want one myself but simply cannot afford the $250 right now. Maybe someone could put together a "group buy" and if enough orders get submitted at once, Joe might kick in that AT discount once again.

just my opinion of course.

DC


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Yes, its a hassle to return something but how can you beat trying the product out by field testing it yourself and if it doesnt work the way you desire then return it for a full refund


It's a hassle for us in Canada as you're looking at another 25-30 bucks duty and taxes to get it from Customs so that's some money to eat if you wish to return it. I've said it before and will say it again, it hasn't met "cold" standards unless it's been put through some all day sits this far north in late November.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

saskguy said:


> It's a hassle for us in Canada as you're looking at another 25-30 bucks duty and taxes to get it from Customs so that's some money to eat if you wish to return it. I've said it before and will say it again, it hasn't met "cold" standards unless it's been put through some all day sits this far north in late November.


If you send it back Saskguy, I will pay the duty, taxes and so on. :darkbeer: Nobody can field test The Warmbag better than the customer.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

*"How to" video is active!*

FYI if you would like to see the instructional DVD that is included with each Warmbag you can go to www.thewarmbag.com and click on "How to". Thanks to you all for your calls and orders. We hope you have a safe and successful season. -Joe


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

Illinois59 said:


> ttt


Are we still looking at Oct. 1st for delivery????


rev


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes we are!:thumbs_up


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

First time I have seen this thread, are you still offering the 50.00 off for AT members, if so I want to order on. 

Thanks


----------



## davecz (Aug 3, 2009)

I would also be interested if the 50 dollar discount was still in effect


----------



## Flatop (Jul 6, 2008)

> KraQr
> I want one myself but simply cannot afford the $250 right now. Maybe someone could put together a "group buy" and if enough orders get submitted at once, Joe might kick in that AT discount once again.



If this happens I'll take one.


----------



## fishstu (Dec 11, 2008)

I will take one NOW with AT group buy rate


----------



## HenryPF (Feb 21, 2007)

fishstu said:


> I will take one NOW with AT group buy rate


Same here.

Ready to order if there is a discount a happening.


----------



## TTNuge (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd jump on this immediately with the discount as well. Food for thought.


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

WoW lot's of new orders if the price is right...........

rev............


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

I tried this once before with no avail. But I will jump in the midst of this again if Joe brings back the AT discount.


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

I am in if we can get the AT discount going agian.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

I might like to have one too. Someday. By the time I had the money, the backorder problem will be resolved.


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## dond (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm in also if the AT discount becomes available again.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Any chance of it coming in Mossy Oak Treestand soon?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> Any chance of it coming in Mossy Oak Treestand soon?


Yes, there is.:thumbs_up


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

I take by the lack of response on the discount that you are not offering it to AT members again? Could you give us a yes or no?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their interest in the Warmbag. The Archery Talk discount was offered until the end of May. Thanks to all who took advantage of the special and placed orders. The regular price will be in effect until the end of the year. Once again, thanks and have a safe season. -Joe


----------



## Flatop (Jul 6, 2008)

> Illinois59 Thanks to everyone for their interest in the Warmbag. The Archery Talk discount was offered until the end of May. Thanks to all who took advantage of the special and placed orders. The regular price will be in effect until the end of the year. Once again, thanks and have a safe season. -Joe


That sounds alot like NO!


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

You guys made me wear one at the ATA... it was like rabid dog marketing..you made me experience it, which is better than listening 

As soon as I got it on...it was hot right away...seems like a very nice product.

On paper seems like it has more features than the HBS.

Good luck with it this fall!


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

If they cant keep up with the demand, they really dont have to give a price break, do they? It's basic economics.


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

That's 10 orders for people to buy

3 have bolted cuz of production delay

I think I would take the orders.

How many do you have to buy to be a dealer.

Do you have any dealers ?

Oh thats right - you don't have any product.

Sounds like a product launch similar to how the Alien bow thing went down.


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

looks like a good item, however with them being back ordered and no discount, I think I will now put a hold on an order to see what happens with the other AT members orders. Lets see if they get them by Oct. 1.


----------



## fishstu (Dec 11, 2008)

looks like a good item, however with them being back ordered and no discount, I think I will now put a hold on an order to see what happens with the other AT members orders. Lets see if they get them by Oct. 1.
Reply With Quote

Me too - At this point there is no incentive or reason to place an order for a product that may or may not be available Oct 1st (in time for this coming season). Also another product may show up.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

while i'm a little skeptical about the delivery date, I guess i'm under the assumption of, what's the worst that can happen? If i don't get it until november i'll be ticked, but then what? I'll just wear my old gear until it comes.

You guys have got the world by the tail, if you can under promise and over deliver, you'll make a killing, but out of the box, if you can't make your deadline, it'll bite ya in the butt. 

Here's to a good american making a great product that people need and making some money doing it!


----------



## wis. bowhunter (Dec 23, 2002)

Hello I was wondering if you can shoot sitting down with the warmbag or does it push out sitting down and get in the way of the bow. thanks Jeff W.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

wis. bowhunter said:


> Hello I was wondering if you can shoot sitting down with the warmbag or does it push out sitting down and get in the way of the bow. thanks Jeff W.


Thanks for the inquiry. The Warmbag was designed to stay close to the body either standing or sitting. Unless the archer is wearing bulky clothing underneath (not required) then the Warmbag will stay close to the body and not interfere with the bow string. -Joe


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello, where is this product made? Thanks and l look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

krojemann said:


> Hello, where is this product made? Thanks and l look forward to hearing from you.


Thanks for your interest. The Warmbag is manufactured in China.


----------



## bux n dux (Dec 9, 2005)

How soon will it be available in MO Treestand?? Thanks.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

If it really has a clear advantage over the HBS, and I assume from what was said that it does (RE: Being easier to get into while in a treestand and being cheaper), why back out of an order now? It's not like there are ton of options out there.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

bux n dux said:


> How soon will it be available in MO Treestand?? Thanks.


We will offer the Warmbag in Mossy Oak Treestand in 2010. Thanks.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Ttt on a three year old thread? Lol


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

AT discount price and i will buy one


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Illinois59 said:


> Thanks for your interest. The Warmbag is manufactured in China.


I was interested....!


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

Any chance of a reversible MO or similiar to a snow camo? Still would like the price point to be a bit lower, especially being manufactured in china im sure you still would have great margins.


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG $349.00 !!! Nevermind I'll make my own.


----------

